
The Apple TV Aerial Video Screensavers - coloneltcb
http://benjaminmayo.co.uk/watch-all-the-apple-tv-aerial-video-screensavers#b8-2
======
M4v3R
My favorite so far is New York City at night, GTA 2 style [0].

[0]
[http://a1.v2.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/us/r1000/000/Fea...](http://a1.v2.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/us/r1000/000/Features/atv/AutumnResources/videos/b10-2.mov)

~~~
lostlogin
I didn't see any marching bands. Great link though, thanks.

------
andrebalza1
There's an osx screen saver picking the same video feeds:

    
    
      brew cask install aerial

~~~
lobster_johnson
You can also just download the file from the Github page:
[https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial](https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial).

------
izacus
Note that if anyone wants to commit heresy and use these screensavers on their
Android TV (or any other Android) device, they can use Aerial Dream
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codingbuff...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codingbuffalo.aerialdream&hl=en))
and set it as default under Settings -> Daydream :)

~~~
givinguflac
I use this on my Shield TV and it's great. I also have an ATV4 as android
AirPlay doesn't work nearly as well. Makes it confusing sometimes to tell
which input the TV is on haha.

~~~
rpgmaker
Woah. I totally missed the news about nvidia's android TV device. Is it too
locked down or buggy (my main critique of most android TV devices)?

~~~
ochoseis
I think it's the best equivalent to an Apple TV in the Android ecosystem.
Great performance and 4k, but way less apps (notably no Amazon Prime TV app).

If you're into cord cutting they do have an app for Sling streaming cable
service.

Chromecasting to it is straightforward, and on par with Airplay. That was the
one thing holding me to iOS for a long time.

~~~
rpgmaker
> but way less apps (notably no Amazon Prime TV app).

Doesn't it use the Google Play Store?

~~~
bshacks07
I agree with the best STB, at least all the ones I've used recently.

There's an unofficall Amazon Video app that I've been using for quite awhile
with little problems, the ShieldTV does use the Google Play Store and I've
used other stores like Aptoide and AptoideTV.

------
asadlionpk
I have been using them as screensaver for a while now. Here it is:
[https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial](https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial)

~~~
colindean
Installable through Caskroom via

    
    
        brew install Caskroom/cask/aerial
    

These videos look amazing on just about any screen. I've got a 15" MBP Retina
connected to a 34" Dell Ultrawide and I've caught people just _staring_ at the
big screen with many of these videos.

------
redskatest
Which brings us to one often debated question in our company: Are those
screensavers real footage or animated? Anybody has an idea on the making of?

~~~
sagichmal
They are definitely real. In the SF one that goes over the bridge, you can see
the shadow of the filming helicopter at the bottom of the screen.

~~~
csixty4
And when the lens flares show up at the beginning of SF you can really see how
hard the image stabilization is working to keep the image steady.

------
webXL
I've been running these as a Kodi screensaver for a few months now, but it
pains me that they aren't 4k! Not a big deal for 1080p movies sitting back 12
feet, but this kind of stuff is like artwork hanging on my wall; I walk up to
it, so every pixel counts. I hope that they're shot in 4 or 8k and Apple is
sitting on hi-res versions until the Apple TV can support them.

------
benjaminmayo
I appreciate the publicity, but I first posted this in October 2015. Any
reason why it is gaining traction today?

~~~
jackgavigan
It looks (from searching past submissions[1]) like this was the first time it
was posted to HN (surprisingly).

1:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=benjaminmayo&sort=byDate&dateR...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=benjaminmayo&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

------
gapchuboy
If you want to download them all

curl [http://benjaminmayo.co.uk/scripts/apple-tv-
screensavers.json](http://benjaminmayo.co.uk/scripts/apple-tv-
screensavers.json) | jq .[].assets[].url | xargs wget

~~~
koko775
jq?

~~~
gapchuboy
[https://stedolan.github.io/jq/](https://stedolan.github.io/jq/)

------
fsociety
Is there anyway to get this to play on the Windows 10 logon screen, instead of
a picture background? I found the Windows version for the screensaver on the
link below, but no way to set it as the logon background.

[https://github.com/cDima/Aerial/](https://github.com/cDima/Aerial/)

------
bgammon
I wish there were footage of a large urban area in China. Would there actually
be too much pollution to get a clear shot in most areas?

------
Jaruzel
Has anyone done a Windows screen saver of these?

If not, then I will.

~~~
detaro
found on GitHub, not tested:
[https://github.com/cDima/Aerial/](https://github.com/cDima/Aerial/)

~~~
Jaruzel
Just skimmed through the code. It's nicely done (way neater code than I'd ever
write). Seems to pull down each video to stream directly, unless cached
locally (toggable), there's also some/day night code in there, and it supports
multi monitors.

Totally usable and saves me a job. Cheers!

------
joeblau
Every time I see the screen saver with The Great Wall, it blows my mind that
the wall is 5,500 miles long.

------
rread
San Francisco "Night #5" is actually morning.

------
ape4
Will these actually work as screensavers. If you loop the same video(s) over
and over again... seems like burn in could still occur.

------
eva1984
Is this copyrighted?

